
Should Your API Be Free or Pay-to-Play? - sinzone
http://mashable.com/2011/04/21/free-or-paid-api/
======
shii
If your API is really close to money, like say if you're Intrade or
something...does it ever make sense to not charge to access your API? Since
you'll be presumable taking a percentage for each transaction or bundle of
transactions, would charging 0 for low-volume API access make sense? Or should
you try to monetize that as well by having monthly charges off the bat to all,
and not just heavy-users?

